# Which Powershot to buy?



## aj2475 (Dec 6, 2018)

Hey everyone, I am new to this forum so I hope this is the best thread to post this! 

I have owned DSLR camers for years but never a point and shoot. 

I am currently debating between the SX 740, G7 X MK II and G9 X MK II.

I've done research on reviews, comparisons, etc but it's super close to call and the price difference is pretty significant with the G7 X. I have a feeling the SX 740 would be sufficient for me but wanted to get more opinions. 

Zoom isn't a big deal since I still own my DSLR, and high video quality/focus and mounting support are important (though I am aware that these three can be mounted where the SX 730 can not).

I am planning to use this for vlogging (video blogging) for vacations, travel, food, excursions, etc.

And no, I am not looking for a camcorder.

Thank You all!


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 7, 2018)

Hello and welcome......Panasonic do a great range of compact cameras, take a look..


----------



## Fujidave (Dec 7, 2018)

aj2475 said:


> Hey everyone, I am new to this forum so I hope this is the best thread to post this!
> 
> I have owned DSLR camers for years but never a point and shoot.
> 
> ...



I would say have a look at all the cameras on the market, the big name companies do make some great ones for stills and videos.


----------

